# Smith & Wesson M&P



## Hudson69 (Apr 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if the M&P 9 is offered or will be offered with an external safety?  I have a full size but do not like the lack of an external safety; especially with a striker fired weapon (no I would not own a Glock for this reason but I still think that they are darn fine shooting irons).


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 15, 2009)

Hudson69 said:


> Does anyone know if the M&P 9 is offered or will be offered with an external safety? I have a full size but do not like the lack of an external safety; especially with a striker fired weapon (no I would not own a Glock for this reason but I still think that they are darn fine shooting irons).


 
Yes:

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...1&parent_category_rn=15708&top_category=15708

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...angId=-1&parent_category_rn=15711&isFirearm=Y

If I were purchasing a M&P, I wouldn't bother with the manual safety. Both the M&P and the Glocks will simply not fire, unless you stick your finger in the trigger guard, and pull the trigger. To each his own, though.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 15, 2009)

Grenadier said:


> Yes:
> 
> http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...1&parent_category_rn=15708&top_category=15708
> 
> ...


 

I don't mind it, but got mine without because Crimson Trace grips won't go on the thumb safety models and I consider that the one "must" add on to my guns( in the event I must manage without my spectacles).


----------



## Bikewr (Apr 20, 2009)

Would you buy a revolver?    No external safties....

I agree; if the weapon is properly designed, no external safety is needed.   Personally, (having carried a Glock for about 15 years) that for a combat weapon you cannot beat "pick up and shoot".


----------



## Deaf Smith (Apr 20, 2009)

Hudson69,

The safely, while I don't think is needed, still can be of great use.

If you are very proficient with disengaging it, fast, then it's no problem (and the 1911 does fine with it's safety.)

It can also be an advantage if someone tries to snatch your gun. It might very well give you several seconds to get it back (violently, very violently!) while they try to figure out why the gun will not fire.

The M&P is an excellent gun. I have several ex-students and friends that have them and they work very well.

Deaf


----------



## Hudson69 (Apr 21, 2009)

Bikewr said:


> Would you buy a revolver?    No external safties....
> 
> I agree; if the weapon is properly designed, no external safety is needed.   Personally, (having carried a Glock for about 15 years) that for a combat weapon you cannot beat "pick up and shoot".


I have two revolvers; one for hunting big game (a Ruger Blackhawk in .44 mag) and one for a back-up gun as a LEO (a Taurus 6 shot .357 mag with a bobbed hammer).  My only problem is that the safe action trigger isn't a safety and I like having the additional comfort of having "one more safety."  The revolvers are a different case because hammer forward it takes a lot more PSI to get them to fire than a striker fired weapon.  I carry the M&P9 as my duty weapon and I do like it, it is a combat gun but I have taken to leaving it in my locker at work (mag out, it has a S&W mag safety) when I go home at night.  The revolver stays with it and I have another gun that always stays with me, my TSW 9 (another Smith 9mm).  I would just like to be able to hold onto the M&P as a carry piece because it is lighter than the TSW but with kids in the house, and because I always travel with a gun, it is not practical to have it with me; might have to find a small .38 somewhere for this reason.


----------



## Hudson69 (Apr 21, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> Hudson69,
> 
> The safely, while I don't think is needed, still can be of great use.
> 
> ...


I used to have a .45 1911 (Springfield) as a UC gun when I worked narcs and the safety was a great thing.  One of the best things about the 1911s are the grip safeties on top of the external, manual safeties; never should have sold that thing.


----------



## Hudson69 (Apr 21, 2009)

Grenadier said:


> Yes:
> 
> http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...1&parent_category_rn=15708&top_category=15708
> 
> ...


The Sheriff's Office of the County that surrounds my city are issued Glock hand guns; good for them.  But in my time as a firearms instructor and working with them there have been enough (less than 1% I believe) triggers getting caught resulting in an AD that I still do not believe that a "safe action trigger" is actually all that safe, if something manages to get hung up in that trigger well it can engage both triggers.


----------

